# موسوعة المضادات الحيوية



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

ما هي المضادات الحيوية؟
هي أدوية تستخدم للوقاية من أو لعلاج الأمراض البكتيرية وهي تعمل على قتل البكتريا المسببة للمرض أو وقف تكاثرها مما يعطي الجسم فرصة لتقوية مناعته والقضاء عليها. والمضادات الحيوية لا تؤثر على الفيروسات.
كيف استخدم المضادات الحيوية ؟
@ يجب أستشارة الطبيب المعالج أولا.
@ يجب الأنتظام فى مواعيد الجرعات واستعمالها حسب الإرشادات بمعنى إكمال المدة كاملة حتى لو أحس المريض بتحسن لأنه في حالة تناول المضاد الحيوي تضعف البكتيريا ويبدأ الشخص يحس بالتحسن وما أن يتركه قبل إكمال القضاء النهائى على الميكروب حتى تعود الإصابة بالمرض مرة أخرى وتتولد مقاومة عند البكتيريا فتصبح أشد ضررا وتطول مدة العلاج وربما يتوجب البحث عن مضاد حيوى آخر أكثر فعالية وأغلى سعرا وأخطر فى أعراضه الجانبية. 
@ يجب الانتباه هل يؤخذ المضاد الحيوي على معدة خالية أم بعد الأكل.
@ يجب الأنتباه لأنواع الطعام التي يجب تجنبها (على سبيل المثال التتراسيكلين Tetracycline تتأثر بالمنتجات التي تحتوي على الكالسيوم مثل الألبان و الأجبان والبيض والفيتامينات التى تحتوى على كالسيوم أو حديد وكذلك مشتقات الكينولون Quinolones يجب أن لا يتم تعاطيها مع الشاى والقهوة والأدوية المحتوية على كافيين. 
@ يجب أن لا تطحن أو تكسر حبوب الأدوية وذلك إما بسبب عدم ثباتيتها أو أن الأدوية لها نظام بطيء في ذوبان الدواء لتعطي مفعولا مطولا. 
@ في حالة وجود الدواء على هيئة معلق يجب أن يرج جيدا قبل الاستخدام. 
@ يفضل استخدام المكيال المرفق بالعبوة لكي يتم تناول الجرعة الصحيحة. 
@ يجب أن لا يستخدم الدواء بعد انتهاء مدة صلاحيته. 
@ معلقات المضادات الحيوية بعد إضافة الماء إليها مدة صلاحيتها أسبوعين فقط بشرط حفظها فى الثلاجة. 
@ جرعات المضادات الحيوية تختلف من شخص لآخر على حسب نوع المرض, العمر, الوزن, الحالة الصحية للمريض مثل وظائف الكلي والكبد. 
@ إذا نسيت أخذ الجرعة, خذها بأقرب وقت ممكن لكي تحافظ على مستوى تركيز ثابت من الدواء في الدم أو البول. 
@ لا تأخذ الجرعة المفقودة إذا كان وقت تناول الجرعة التالية قريبا. 
@ لا تضاعف الجرعة التالية لكي تعوض النقص. 
@ ضرورة التأكد من عدم وجود حساسية من هذا المضاد الحيوي حيث أن مجموعات البنسللين Penicillin والسيفالوسبورين Cephalosporin تسبب حساسية مشتركة. 
@ يجب مراعاة وظائف الكلى والكبد حيث يتم تخفيض الجرعة فى حالة إصابتهما بقصور جزئى أو كلى. 
@ في حاول تناول أدوية أخرى مثل مسيلات الدم warfarin قد تزيد فعاليتها وبالتالي قد تسبب نزيفا شديدا. 
@ أقراص منع الحمل Oral Contraceptives تقل فعاليتها كثيرا لدى تعاطيها مع المضادات الحيوية. 
@ مضادات الحموضة التى تحتوى على ألومنيوم وماغنسيوم تلغى الأثر العلاجى للتتراسيكلين Tetracycline 
@ في حالة تناول أدوية التتراسيكلين Tetracycline يجب استخدام واقي الشمس.
@ في حالة الحمل يجب أستشارة الطبيب ولو أن أغلب السيفالوسبورين والبنسللين والأموكسيسيللين تعتبر آمنة بالنسبة للحوامل يأتي بعدها أدوية الماكرولايد مثل إريثرومايسن Erythromycin - أزيثرومايسن Azithromycin - من ناحية الأمان. 
@ هذه المضادات الحيوية ممنوعة بدرجات متفاوتة فى مدة الحمل التتراسيكلين Tetracycline - الكوينولون Quinolones - تراي ميثوبريم سلفاميثوكسازولTrimethoprim/Sulfamethoxazole .
@ على الرغم من أن كميات المضادات الحيوية التي توجد في حليب الأم قليلة إلا أن بعضها قد يسبب أضرار على الرضيع مثلا البنسيللين وقد تسبب حساسية, إسهال, أو طفح جلدي, كذلك يجب تجنب المضادات الحيوية الممنوعة فى الحمل والمذكورة سابقا.
@ تعتبر معظم المضادات الحيوية عموما آمنة في الأطفال ماعدا أدوية التتراسيكلين Tetracycline حيث يجب أن لا تستخدم إلا بعد سن الثامنة حيث تسبب تلون أسنان الأطفال والكوينولون Quinolones يجب أن لا تستخدم إلا بعد سن الثامنة عشر لأنها تسبب ضرر على المفاصل أما دواء ترايميثوبريم سلفاميثوكسازول Trimethoprim/sulfamethoxazole يجب أن لا يستخدم في الأطفال أقل من شهرين. 
@ يفضل إستشارة الصيدلى قبل تعاطى المضاد الحيوى الموصوف بواسطة الطبيب فهو الخبير بالدواء ونفعه وضرره. 
ماهي الأعراض الجانبية للمضادات الحيوية؟
@ غثيان وقيء وآلام بالبطن واضطرابات معوية, أكل وجبات خفيفة متعددة أو مضغ اللبان قد يساعد في تخفيفها. 
@ إسهال ينتج من قتل البكتيريا النافعة الموجودة في الأمعاء ولكي يتم تعويضها يتم تناول الزبادي أو خمائر اللبن ( Lactobacillus) 
@ صداع – أرق – همدان وهبوط القوى و يتم تعويضها بالفيتامين المناسب
تنبيهات هامة :
@ بعض المضادات الحيوية قد تسبب تغيرا في لون البول وهذا طبيعي بسبب احتواء الدواء على أصباغ وهذا لا يستدعي القلق مثل نيتروفيورانتوين Nitrofurantoin و الريفامبيسين Rifampicin تسبب احمرار في لون البول, كذلك دواء الميترونيدازول Metronidazole وأدوية السلفوناميد Sulfonamide يسبب إغمقاق لون البول. 
@ بعض المضادات الحيوية تسبب تغيرا في لون البراز مثلا الريفامبيسين Rifampicin يسبب احمرار, بينما أدوية الكليندامايسين Clindamycin والتتراسيكلين Tetracycline قد تجعل البرازأسودا قاتما, وغالبية المضادات الحيوية قد تسبب ابيضاض لون البراز. 
@ يجب أن تحفظ المضادات الحيوية بعيدا عن متناول الأطفال .
@ يجب أن تحفظ المضادات الحيوية بعيدا عن مصادر الرطوبة. 
@ يحب أن تحفظ المضادات الحيوية في درجة حرارة الغرفة 25 درجة مئوية. 
@ في حالة حفظ الأشربة في الثلاجة يجب مراعاة عدم تجميدها.
@ يجب أستخدام ماء مقطر فى حل المضادات الحيوية البودرة. 
@ تخلص من الأدوية القديمة فور انتهاء تاريخ صلاحيتها. 
@ لا تتعاطى مضاد حيوى بناء على نصيحة شخص آخر حيث يختلف نوع المرض والجرعة من شخص لآخر ويجب مراجعة الطبيب قبل استخدام أي دواء. 
@ أخطر الطبيب والصيدلى بجميع الأدوية التي تتعاطها سواء كانت بوصفة طبية أم لا وكذلك الأدوية العشبية والمكملات الغذائية والفيتامينات. 
@ إذا تناولت جرعة زائدة إتصل بمركز السموم أو الطوارئ. 
@ إذا ظهرت عليك علامات خطيرة مثل ضيق بالصدر, حرارة, حكة, ازرقاق الجلد, أو صعوبة في التنفس يجب أن توقف المضاد الحيوى فورا و تخطر الطبيب. 
@ إذا لم تتحسن حالتك الصحية خلال 3 أيام يجب أن تخطر الطبيب.
تصنيف المضادات الحيوية : 
أولا : حسب صيغتها البنائية الكيميائية :
1- فصيلة البيتالاكتام. 
2- الامينوجليكوسيدات. 
3- التتراسيكلينات. 
4- الكلورامفينكول. 
5- الماكروليدات.
6- عديدات الببتيد. 
7- الريفامبيسين. 
8- السلفوناميدات. 
9- الكينولينات. 
10- النيتروفيوران .
11- مضادات التدرن (السل). 
12- مضادات حيوية مختلفة.

ثانيا : حسب طريقة تأثيرها على الميكروبات :
1- مثبطات تخليق الجدار الخلوي : آلية الثأثير تثبيط فعالية أنزيم الترانس ببتيداز ومنع الاتصال المتصالب للببتيدوجليكان بولميراز الضروري لتكامل الجدار الخلوي مما يقود الى فقدان صلابة الجدار الخلوي وقابليته للتمزيق ويندرج تحت هذا التصنيف العديد من المضادات الحيوية اهمها :
@ المضادات الحيوية من مجموعة البيتالاكتام :
أ- البنسيللينات 
ب- السيفالوسبورينات 
ج- المونوباكتام 
د- الكاربابينامات 
@ الفانكوميسين 
@ الباسيتراسين 
****************************
أ- البنسيللينات
تمتص البنسيللينات سريعا بعد اعطائها حقنا وتتوزع في سوائل الجسم 
تنقسم البنسيللينات إلى عدة مجموعات : 
المجموعة الاولى تتضمن :
( بنسيللينG - بنسيللين V- بنزاثين بنسيللين – بروكائين بنسيللين ) 
البنسيللين G يعطى حقنا عضليا فقط ولكنه سريع الامتصاص .
البنسيللين V يعطى فمويا. 
بنزاثين بنسيللين – بروكائين بنسيللين تعطى عضليا لكنها بطيئة الامتصاص وممتدة المفعول. 
هذه المجموعة قليلة الاستعمال لوجود ذراري مقاومة. 
المجموعة الثانية تتضمن :
( الميثيسيللين – نافاسيللين – اوكساسيللين – كلوكساسيللين – دايكلوكساسيللين) .
الميثيسيللين يعطى حقنا لكن يمتلك سمية كلوية تناقص استعماله لسميته 
نافاسيللين – اوكساسيللين – كلوكساسيللين – دايكلوكساسيللين تعطى فمويا. 
المجموعة الثالثة ( البنسلينات ممتدة الطيف ) تتضمن :
1- امبيسيللين 
2- اموكسيسيللين :مشابه للأمبيسلللين لكن امتصاصه الفموي افضل 
3- تيكارسيللين 
4- ميزلوسيللين 
5- بيبراسيللين 
المجموعة الرابعة (حمض الكلافيولانيك) : 
مشابه كميائياللبنسيللين و تأثيره المضاد للميكروب معدوم لكنه يمنع تكسير المضاد الحيوى المرافق له حيث أنه يثبط البيتالاكتاماز على نحو متعذر للعكس 
يشارك مع ( الاموكسيسيللين ) فيعطى فمويا Augmentin
يشارك مع ( تيكارسيللين ) فيعطى حقنا 
المجموعة الخامسة ( سولباكتام – تازوباكتام ): 
( امبيسيللين + سولباكتام ) Unasyn 
( بيبراسيللين + تازوباكتام ) Tazocin 

ب- السيفالوسبورينات
تصنف السيفالوسبورينات حسب أتساع طيفها المضاد للجراثيم إلى أربعة أجيال : 
سيفالوسبورينات الجيل الاول : 
تتضمن ( سيفالكسين – سيفازولين – سيفادروكسيل ) 
سيفالوسبورينات الجيل الثاني : 
تتضمن ( سيفوكستين – سيفوتيتان – سيفاكلور – سيفيوروكسيم – سيفبروزيل – سيفاماندول ) 
سيفالوسبورينات الجيل الثالث: 
تتضمن ( سيفوتاكسيم – سيفتازيديم – سيفتيزوكسيم – سيفترياكسون – سيفدينير- سيفيكسيم – سيفوبيرازون ) 
سيفالوسبورينات الجيل الرابع: 
تتضمن ( السيفيبيم )
ج- المونوباكتام : تتضمن ( الأزتريونام ) 
د- الكاربانامات : تتضمن ( إيميبنيم ) 
@ الفانكوميسين 
يرتبط بالطرف الانتهائي النامي للببتيدوجليكان فيمنع الاطالة والاتصال ويستخدم فى علاج
أ- الألتهابات المتسببة عن العنقوديات الذهبية المقاومة للميثيسيللين ( MRSA ) 
ب- التهاب الكولون الغشائي المسبب بالمطثيات الصعبة 
وهو لا يمتص عن الطريق المعدي المعوي و يعطى بالتسريب الوريدي البطيء و يعطى فمويا في حالة الـ ( Enterocolitis ) 
@ الباسيتراسين :. يستعمل موضعيا فقط بالمشاركة مع النيومايسين والبوليميكسين فى علاج عدوى الجروح والخراريج. 

2- مثبطات تخليق البروتين : 
أ- الأمينوجليكوسيدات ( ستربتومايسين – جنتاميسين – توبراميسين – أميكاسين – نيومايسين – كاناميسين – سبيكتينوميسين ) ولكن لها آثار سمية على الكلى والأذن والكبد. 
ب- التتراسيكلينات ( تتراسيكلين – ديمكلوسيكلين – مينوسيكلين – دوكسيسيكلين ). ومن. التأثيرات الجانبية لها :
اضطرابات معدية معوية ( غثيان – قىء – إسهال ) 
تسبب الجرعات الكبيرة ضررا كبديا وكلويا وخاصة عند الحوامل 
تسبب تفاعلات جلدية عند التعرض لأشعة الجسم ( UV ) وخاصة الديمكلوسيكلين 
تسبب تصبغ الأسنان وقد تؤخر نمو العظم عند الأطفال ( أقل من 5 سنوات ) حيث تتحد مع الكالسيوم في العظم 
ج- الكلورامفينكول: استعماله نادر لتأثيراته الوخيمة والمميتة خصوصا على الدم. 
د- الماكروليدات (إريثرومايسين – كلاريثرومايسين –أزيثرومايسين ) .
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يونيو 2009)

موسوعه رااااااااائعه يا مريم 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموسوعه 



ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي كوكو لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## white rose (9 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع مهم كتييييييييييييير 

في كتير ناس و انا منن مابيعرفوا كل هالمعلومات

يسلموا ايديك*


----------



## just member (9 يونيو 2009)

*جميل يا مريم *
*تسلم ايدك على هاد الموسوعة الجميلة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع مهم كتييييييييييييير *
> 
> *في كتير ناس و انا منن مابيعرفوا كل هالمعلومات*
> 
> *يسلموا ايديك*


 ميرسي ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *جميل يا مريم *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك على هاد الموسوعة الجميلة*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 ميرسي جوجو لزوقك ومرورك الرائع​


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)




----------



## جيلان (9 يونيو 2009)

*عجبتنى جدا النقاط الى لازم نراعيها بالاستخدام 
تعرفى بجد مكنتش باخد بالى من ولا حاجة من دووول هههههههه
ميرسى يا سكر موضوع جامد جدااا*


----------



## كوك (10 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على معلومه*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## M a r i a m (17 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


* ميرسي حبيبتي لردك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## M a r i a m (17 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *عجبتنى جدا النقاط الى لازم نراعيها بالاستخدام *
> *تعرفى بجد مكنتش باخد بالى من ولا حاجة من دووول هههههههه*
> *ميرسى يا سكر موضوع جامد جدااا*


ميرسي ياجميل لمرورك ومشاركتك التحفة دى
هههههههههه منورة يااوختى​


----------



## M a r i a m (17 يونيو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على معلومه*_
> 
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


* ميرسي كوك لزوقك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2009)

جميل يا مريم

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

